# UK Police foil planned 2014 Armistice Day terror attack(s)



## McG (8 Nov 2014)

Well done Scotland Yard.



> Brits foil suspected Remembrance Day terror plot against Queen
> CTV News
> 08 Nov 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/brits-foil-suspected-remembrance-day-terror-plot-against-queen-1.2093360


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Nov 2014)

I wouldnt celebrate just yet as I doubt the police have caught all of the bad actors.Her Majesty will continue with her duties particularly on the 11th which continues to make her a target.


----------



## Tibbson (8 Nov 2014)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I wouldnt celebrate just yet as I doubt the police have caught all of the bad actors.Her Majesty will continue with her duties particularly on the 11th which continues to make her a target.



The way things have been going lately we're all a target.  Given the years of IRA problems in the UK I'm sure something like this is all to well known to Her Majesty.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Nov 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> The way things have been going lately we're all a target.  Given the years of IRA problems in the UK I'm sure something like this is all to well known to Her Majesty.



Even the IRA may not like ISIS.....or whatever name theses b@st@rds are going by now.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Nov 2014)

> Britain honours its fallen soldiers each year on the second Sunday of November, called Remembrance Sunday.



My understanding is that the Brits honour Remembrance Day the Sunday *before* Nov 11, not the second Sunday of the month as stated above.


----------

